# Hemigrammus armstrongi aka. Brass Tetra



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

_Hemigrammus armstrongi_ aka. Brass Tetra looks like a great adition to planted tank. Any of you kept it and if so what was your experience ?

My LFS has them for $1.50 ea


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Jay,
You might want to check with George. For some reason I believe he is keeping a few of these fish.

Mike


----------



## molahs4 (Feb 24, 2004)

Beautiful little tetra. I would be curious to hear about how they work out for you. It's always nice to find a new, unique tetra for the planted tank.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

it kind of looks like the blue tetra


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

AKA the Gold Tetra. They produce what I believe is Guanin, which gives them their gold color. They stay small, school loosely and live a good 2+ years. I have had a group at least that long. They do lose their gold color in time, as they no longer need it as a defense against the specific parasite they exude it for.

Water parameter wise they do fine in the same conditions as most tetras, soft & acidic. Mine seemed to prefer Black water conditions in the beginning, but after a few weeks they did awesome in clear water. Love their Micro pellets.

The pic you show does not show their gold color very well. They are actually silver, but with a healthy amount of Guanin, when they are freshly caught, they are very gold, almost as gold as 10K gold.

Anything else I can tell ya?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I have them, nice fish, not at all nippy. Don't get very big. Swim in a loose aggragate, not really a school, more like a shoal. Eats anything that I toss them (fish food).


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

can you tell me more about Guanin


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

These just arrived at the LFS. I'd like to know more about the parasite you mentioned. They seem active and friendly, like most of the _Hemigrammus _tetras and aren't having any major disease issues... they came from the wholesalers looking healthy and eating well.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I can't tell you much about the Guanin or the parasite. I know the parasite is external, and that the Guanin is exuded specifically to prevent that parasite from infecting it. I know that if you breed the tetra, the fry do not have Guanin exuded in thier scales. Also if you keep them long enough, they will lose thier Guanin.


----------

